
Rendering Synthetic Objects into Legacy Photographs - scvalencia
https://vimeo.com/28962540
======
rnprince
It seems to me like this allows some incredible augmented reality once a
computer vision system can perform do the user-provided analysis of the
scene's geometry and light sources.

